# Devastated



## runner (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, me and my family are just devastated - our 20 year old son took his own life on the weekend.  We just loved him so much and are so sad.


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2010)

Goodness me words fail me runner my darling, it means so little to you but i am so very very sorry for your tragic loss hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 13, 2010)

runner said:


> Hi, me and my family are just devastated - our 20 year old son took his own life on the weekend.  We just loved him so much and are so sad.



I'm very sorry to hear about your son, Runner.

I hope you can think of the happy times you had.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 13, 2010)

oh runner  massive hugs, I'm so sorry. Sending thoughts and good vibes your way xoxoxox


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 13, 2010)

So sorry to hear that, it must have been an awful shock. I imagine there must be a lot of unanswered questions, so sad. Take care. xxx


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 13, 2010)

My dear, I'm so very, very sorry. My thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## HelenP (Jul 13, 2010)

So so tragic, and heartbreaking for you and your family.  So sorry to hear this sad news.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2010)

Can't express how sorry I am to hear this news. I'm so sorry, do please come here whenever you can, you have so many people who care for you.


----------



## twinnie (Jul 13, 2010)

i am so sorry runner my thoughts and  prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Viki (Jul 13, 2010)

Runner, I'm so sorry. I will be thinking of you and all of your family through such a difficult time. 

You know where we are xx


----------



## falcon123 (Jul 13, 2010)

It is impossible to know what to say. A cousin took his own life at a similar age and everyone experienced a vast array of different emotions.

Those we love do not leave us, they are with us every day.


----------



## cazscot (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh Runner, I don't know what to say apart from, thinking of you and your family (((big hugs)))


----------



## LisaLQ (Jul 13, 2010)

So very very sorry for your loss, your family are in our thoughts xx


----------



## shirl (Jul 13, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear of your tragic loss runner. Try to hang on to the good times, and look after yourself, shirl x


----------



## MargB (Jul 13, 2010)

Runner, I am so sorry to hear that.  Do come on here when you need to as I know that sometimes sitting at the computer and posting on a forum is the only way you can feel 'normal' when grief stricken.  We, the other forumers, cannot see your tears or struggle to understand what you are saying.

Use us to get you through this terrible time.


----------



## bev (Jul 13, 2010)

Runner, I just dont know what to say. I cannot begin to understand how you must be feeling and you must be in such shock. Not sure if there is anything we can all do to help you - but I know that if we can we all will. Take care of yourself and we will all be here when you have the time to come back to us. Bev x


----------



## rachelha (Jul 13, 2010)

Runner, so sorry to here this, I am sure you are still in a state of shock at the moment.  Going to send you a pm

xx


----------



## scootdevon (Jul 13, 2010)

*Runner so so sorry for your loss, treasure your memories always & please don't be a stranger on this forum, If you need to lean on us for support then do so. 

Duane *


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 13, 2010)

Runner,

I am so very sorry to hear this. You are in my thoughts very much as my Father did the same three months ago. If there's anything I can do just ask.

Tom


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 13, 2010)

Runner....i am so sorry about your son. Whilst we have never met, we can learn to grow fond of people on here and i am saddened in the same way as a dear friend would be xx
We are all here for you for support don't forget that. 
God Bless xxx


----------



## Donald (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss words fail me at this time you have my sympathy and condolences. Can not add anymore then what the others have said.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 13, 2010)

Gosh, runner, I dont know what to possably say that would be fitting. My heart and love goes out to you and your family. My condolences xx


----------



## Hazel (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello Runner

Please know that you are among friends here, ready to be your sounding board should and when you need to talk.

Try to look back back on happier times.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 13, 2010)

There is nothing for me to say other than I am very sorry about your loss.

Andrew


----------



## Jean (Jul 14, 2010)

Runner.

How very sorry I am.

At the moment you will be lost in darkness. 

May I just say this: the darkness does lift, but that's not because of anything we do. As you are only too well aware, bereavement in such circumstances leaves us lost in bewilderment: there is nothing that we can do.

But in my experience, though we are incapable of coming to terms with such a loss, the loss comes to terms with us.

Somehow - and it's quite beyond my understanding or explaining - we do come through.

If there is anything I can do, please get in touch.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not sure what to say. To say I'm sorry to hear of your loss seems insignificant compared to the things others have said.

I hope you find all the support you want or need here and that you have lots of happy memories to fall back on.


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am so so sorry for you runner. Please come and talk to us as much as you need to.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news. I don't have anything to say, beyond reflecting your title "devastating". Please post, lurk, stay away, whatever helps you most.


----------



## Corrine (Jul 14, 2010)

Gosh Runner I am so sorry to hear such tragic news.  My thoughts are with you and your family. xx


----------



## manu (Jul 14, 2010)

runner, I've tried to post a reply so many times, but there are no words I can say to comfort you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 14, 2010)

Sending you all the love and best wishes in the world.

So sorry xxxx


----------



## PhilT (Jul 14, 2010)

Runner, so sorry to hear about your loss. Such a tragedy to lose someone so young.
My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## Monica (Jul 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your tragic loss.


----------



## bex123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i am am so sorry for your loss and will be thinking of you xx


----------



## lyndasw (Jul 14, 2010)

So very sorry to hear about your son.  I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## margie (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh runner I am so sorry - you must be in a state of shock. Try and surround yourself with people who can talk to you and support you and try and remember all the good times you shared.

Thinking of you and sending you hugs.


----------



## D_G (Jul 15, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss runner....i dont know what else i can say exept thinking of you and your family at this difficult time...remember we are always here to talk to and support you.

xx


----------



## runner (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts.  We are lurching from lows, as the impact of Chris' death takes effect, to highs from the support to us and the messages of love for him increases.  Facebook has been buzzing and there has been almost a 24 hour vigil where he died.  It's amazng how many people have commented on his smile and character and are as bereft as us....  we love him to bits.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry Runner, My thoughts are with you & your family. xxx


----------



## muddlethru (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh Runner I am so sorry to hear the news of Chris's death.RIP. May you be given strength and courage in this very in such a difficult time.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 17, 2010)

Runner, I am so sorry to hear this sad news. I can't imagine how you must feel, we are all here for you if you need to talk. Thinking of you and your family xxx


----------



## am64 (Jul 17, 2010)

runner i am so sorry to hear this news ..i have been away ....having kids of a similar age i feel so much for you ... my biggest hugs.... keep strong go with the flow of emotions it will help and if you can get out on one of those beautiful beaches near you when you need a good scream.. go for it !  xx lots of love to you 
am x


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 17, 2010)

Runner, sorry I missed this I've been away. I'm never good with words especially at these times, my thoughts are with you and your family/friends.

Take care and remember we're here for you.

Rossi


----------



## tracey w (Jul 17, 2010)

Just seen this, So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## RachelT (Jul 18, 2010)

Dear Runner,
I'm sorry to hear your news. I really can't imagine what you're feeling or going through right now. I wish you and yours all the strength in the world to help you through what must be horrible time.

Love

Rachel


----------

